# Private Lessons



## dancingalone (May 20, 2010)

Those of you who teach private lessons for a fee:

Do you let the student pick what they want to learn or work on?  Or do you set the lesson plan?


----------



## Blindside (May 20, 2010)

It sort of depends on who the student is and where they are in their progression.  If it is with one of my experienced "regulars" then I let them set it, if it is with a long distance student then I set it, because they are usually just trying to get some of the base material. 

Also, I like the challenge of being "surprised" by the subject, several times the topic has been a challenge and it has made me a better teacher because I either hadn't focused on that particular topic before or the question forced a new approach.


----------

